# swollen lymph node in neck



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

I've had, what I think is, a swollen lymph node on my neck for 3 days now. I am just curious if there _can_ be ANY relation to thyroid issues, or if there is NO relation at all....it is NOT sore to the touch, and it is only on one side.

It is really confusing to say which one it is. I've looked at SEVERAL diagrams online, and they are all a *little* different, with different names, so I'm not sure what it's really called.

It won't let me upload a pic, or I don't know how to properly. it says "You have uploaded the maximum of 1 files " when I click to attach a photo.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Unfortunately, lymph nodes are those things that are way too vague. Yes, it can be related to the thyroid and it is just as possible that it isn't. It doesn't matter where it is when it comes to determining what it is related to. Lymph is the filtering system of the body's immune system. It can be related to anything paralell and above the swollen node.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mememe said:


> I've had, what I think is, a swollen lymph node on my neck for 3 days now. I am just curious if there _can_ be ANY relation to thyroid issues, or if there is NO relation at all....it is NOT sore to the touch, and it is only on one side.
> 
> It is really confusing to say which one it is. I've looked at SEVERAL diagrams online, and they are all a *little* different, with different names, so I'm not sure what it's really called.
> 
> It won't let me upload a pic, or I don't know how to properly. it says "You have uploaded the maximum of 1 files " when I click to attach a photo.


There are many things that can cause a swollen lymph node; infection, allergies, Lupus, Sjogren's and yes, thyroid. I am sure my list is not complete so I do urge you to see your doctor about this.


----------

